# Wiring harness and trim kit for aftermarket stereo



## Reggie H (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi. Wondering if anyone knows if there's a specific wiring harness adaptor and trim kit for an aftermarket double din stereo (Sony WX-920BT, specifically). My CD player crapped out long ago and now all the radio stations are super static-y. Thanks!


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

You could try : https://www.crutchfield.ca/S-2Ks5pdR86Od/m_266150/Car-Stereos.html
Of course they don't list the X-Trail since it was not sold in the USA. You could try contacting them.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There have been numerous threads about this. You can get a replacement loom that will connect to the cars existing wiring loom and allow you to match up your new units wiring. You can get one off Amazon or at Canadian Tire for that matter-- its a generic one for older Nissans.
If the new unit is a double din it shouldn't require a face panel and you can use the old mounting brackets off your cd player unit which should align with pre-existing holes in your new Sony. 
For the same money, you could also get this
[ame]https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B078YRNZDJ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]. 

I installed it in mine a few months ago to replace a similar unit from another company that developed screen problems after 5 years of use in my X Trail. The screen is particularly nice on this unit, and it's nice to add GPS and a backup camera. But I am sure the Sony will be fine and should be an upgrade to your original unit.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Reggie H said:


> My CD player crapped out long ago and now all the radio stations are super static-y. Thanks!


 Your antenna is probably death. I had that problem years ago and replacing the antenna solved that problem.


----------



## Reggie H (Jan 4, 2019)

otomodo said:


> Reggie H said:
> 
> 
> > My CD player crapped out long ago and now all the radio stations are super static-y. Thanks!
> ...


Thanks, everyone. Appreciate the info. I did have a quick search of the forum, assuming this was a common issue that had lots of discussione, but I didn't find anything.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

??? Thought I answered your specific questions, and there have been numerous threads in the X trail section about installing an aftermarket head unit, including instructions for how to remove it and the dash trim. You will also find such information in the factory service manual, for which there is a link to be found in the top sticky section of this x trail forum on page 2 of the hot links thread.

Your antenna may be bad, but given the fact your cd player is also bad, you may as well replace the whole unit.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> ???
> 
> Your antenna may be bad, but given the fact your cd player is also bad, you may as well replace the whole unit.


It won't change a thing on the radio reception. The bad part is on top of the car. He has to change it anyway.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

otomodo said:


> It won't change a thing on the radio reception. The bad part is on top of the car. He has to change it anyway.


 I just bought a replacement antenna at a local boneyard, $20. My radio would loose reception every time it rained. It turns out it was cracked and eventually fell off. I haven't put the new one on yet.

quadraria10 or anyone else in the Ottawa/Gatineau region, Johnson's Garage in Danford Lake has 4 X-Trails that haven't been stripped yet if you need anything.


----------



## Reggie H (Jan 4, 2019)

You did. Thanks again for the info.



quadraria10 said:


> ??? Thought I answered your specific questions, and there have been numerous threads in the X trail section about installing an aftermarket head unit, including instructions for how to remove it and the dash trim. You will also find such information in the factory service manual, for which there is a link to be found in the top sticky section of this x trail forum on page 2 of the hot links thread.
> 
> Your antenna may be bad, but given the fact your cd player is also bad, you may as well replace the whole unit.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help
Here is the Can Tire wiring harness you need.
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...1974-and-up-nissan-vehicles-0350055p.html#srp


----------



## Reggie H (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks, quadraria! I found that sticky thread, too. Just what I need...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff.
And thanks X-Hale for the heads up about Johnson's. Not that I need anything at the moment but its still good to know. How are their prices compared to Kenny U pull, which I find to be dirt cheap for the stuff I have gotten to date?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Good stuff.
> And thanks X-Hale for the heads up about Johnson's. Not that I need anything at the moment but its still good to know. How are their prices compared to Kenny U pull, which I find to be dirt cheap for the stuff I have gotten to date?


I paid $40 for the roof rack and $20 for the whole antenna assembly. They had the parts removed and waiting for me. They're a small town, local garage so things don't move too fast. I had to call a couple of times and made two visits to "get'er done."


----------

